# الجزء الخامس وآخر جزء من مسابقات الكتاب المقدس..فوازير من الكتاب المقدس



## dodo jojo (25 يونيو 2011)

+​هاااااااااااااى..اولا باسف جدا جدا جدا جدا عن التاخير الرهيب ده..لكن اليومين اللى فاتوا كان عندى ظروف جامده..ارجو اننتوا تسامحونى.

ثانيا:الجزء الخامس اخر جزء..وبعد يومين هعلن الفائز والجوائزتصميم لفوز العضو..وتصميم يطلبه العضو..وموضوع تهنئه فى قسم التهانى..ولو حد عنده اقتراحات للجوائز يقترح..اوكى.

ثالثا:يللا بينا ندخل على المسابقه:

1- نام واحد قام اتنين؟؟..(تك 21:2).
2- بحر من المياه..ومفتاحه الخشب؟؟(خر 7).
3- نام على لحم واتغطى بلحم؟؟(يون 17:1).

يارب تكون المسابقه سهله وعرفتوا تحلوها..بعد يومين هعلن الفائز وربنا يوفقكوا جميعا.

:smile01:smile01:smile01
:66::66:
:ura1:​


----------



## mero_engel (25 يونيو 2011)

حمدلله بسلامتك يا دودو
اخيرا الجزء الخامس 
متابعه معاكم ومتشوقه جدااا اعرف الفايز


----------



## dodo jojo (27 يونيو 2011)

شكرا يا ميرو


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2011)

تمام يا باشا

مشكور  يا دودو


----------



## dodo jojo (27 يونيو 2011)

العفوا يا كليمووو..شكرا لكرورك اللى شرفنى


----------



## نونوس14 (27 يونيو 2011)

*حمد لله ع السلامة المهم انك رجعت*
*مستنين نعرف الفائز*
*ربنا يبارك مجهودك يا دودو*


----------



## abokaf2020 (27 يونيو 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> +​هاااااااااااااى..اولا باسف جدا جدا جدا جدا عن التاخير الرهيب ده..لكن اليومين اللى فاتوا كان عندى ظروف جامده..ارجو اننتوا تسامحونى.
> 
> ثانيا:الجزء الخامس اخر جزء..وبعد يومين هعلن الفائز والجوائزتصميم لفوز العضو..وتصميم يطلبه العضو..وموضوع تهنئه فى قسم التهانى..ولو حد عنده اقتراحات للجوائز يقترح..اوكى.
> 
> ...


 حمدالله علي السلامة نورت


----------



## dodo jojo (28 يونيو 2011)

برافووووووووو


----------

